# Kit build



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Been doing a bit of building lately, I now have a coaling tower.



And an assortment of tanks, did a bit of a mod. and added some ladders.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

They look great. Who made the kits?

Dan


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

The tower was Life like, seemed a good fit and easy build and the tanks were Whalters.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like your coal tower I want to make one soon, my steemers are running on dust.


----------

